# Any ideas on the breeds?



## Wyattnosrekliw (3 mo ago)

I have recently gotten a duckling and chick and I wasn’t told what breed they are. Any help is welcome thanks


----------



## Wyattnosrekliw (3 mo ago)

The chicks name is tyga and the ducklings name is daff incase you were curious


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll holler for one of the guys on the duckling but it might be too young to tell. @Poultry Judge has ducks.

Peep is too young yet to tell what it might be. At about six weeks it's easier to know what the breed is.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Not sure of the duckling yet, they sure are cute!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

